# Underground for basement bath.



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

From top: Shower, WC, backwater valve, Lav. 

Lav will be AAV at finish. Surrounding walls are block.

Backwater valve will be accessible.

I usually put my test gauge on the stub out of my lavs, but in this case, I used one fabricated for 3" and used it on the WC riser. I just passed inspection, removed my gauge and taped it off.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

ever pretty....

nice choice and location for a clean out.....


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> ever pretty....
> 
> nice choice and location for a clean out.....


Maybe you posted this while i was editing. That is a backwater valve. Thx though.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Looks clean.

Sure looks different from what they like to see out here.
Flat vents are only allowed downstream of trap arm taken off on a 45 above flow line.Is that what they call a vented bathroom group?
Utah mentioned something about UPC adopting some of these practices.

End of run cleanout?

I'm sure it's up to trade standards for your area bein' that it was inspected.

No sarcasm.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

wyefortyfive said:


> Maybe you posted this while i was editing. That is a backwater valve. Thx though.


LOL ... i did post it ... while you were editing... :laughing:

what type of back water valve is that....?

We use to use one like that a long time ago but they are banned here..

It seems like that type you got there is the check swings from the top.... the ones that we use now swing from the bottom and have floats on it to close the valve in the presents of a back up...

The reason for this is because the new type you can not get a snake stuck in the back water valve....

I will post a picture of the new type that we use


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Typ 3pc w/v bathroom group. Looks good.

:thumbup:

Wet vents can come off horiz in OBC SEC 7

I know Kung Fu!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks good. 

Only one complaint, the use of an aav on the lav.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks good.....

Looks like you're wet venting the bathroom group off of the lav? Where I'm from that would be OK. Some places limit wet vents to trap arm length though.....

With block walls which aren't being framed out like that, I'd say you came up with a good solution to a less than ideal spot to put in a bathroom.

Good job!:thumbup:


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

No backwater valves here any longer...

So, how do you trap your shower? Or, do you box the drain and add it later?


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> No backwater valves here any longer...
> 
> So, how do you trap your shower? Or, do you box the drain and add it later?


Shower is trapped. It is just buried. 

Also @ miss, I hear ya, I am not an aav man either, but had to for this setup.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

The lav. AAV is going to serve the entire group? 




Paul


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> The lav. AAV is going to serve the entire group?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Can do like 15 dfu's on a standard AAV, can do 25 dfu's on some other AAV's here, IPC.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

i used 20 dfu in my downstairs bathroom, BUT had to vent each fixture separately, thats 6 sep fixtures at $30 a piece... atleast I didnt have to punch a hole in the roof where I had no attic access....


----------

